# Dotheads protest Richard Gere



## Dirt McGirt

What do you expect from a group of uncivilized elephant jockeys who still worship cows?  

Protestors in India burn Gere effigies
By SAM DOLNICK, Associated Press Writer

NEW DELHI - Angry crowds in several Indian cities burned effigies of
Richard Gere on Monday after he swept a popular Bollywood actress into his arms and kissed her several times during an
AIDS-awareness event.

HIV/AIDS awareness event in New Delhi were splashed across Monday's front pages in India  a country where sex and public displays of affection are largely taboo.

In Mumbai, members of the right-wing Hindu nationalist group Shiv Sena beat burning effigies of Gere with sticks and set fire to glamorous shots of Shetty.

Similar protests broke out in other cities, including Varanasi, Hinduism's holiest city, and in the northern town of Meerut, where crowds chanted "Down with Shilpa Shetty!"

The two appeared at a press conference in New Delhi on Sunday to highlight the HIV/AIDS epidemic among India's truck drivers. In front of a cheering crowd, Gere kissed the giggling Shetty on the hand, then kissed her on both cheeks before bending her in a full embrace to kiss her cheek again.

"This is a bit too much," Shetty said after the embrace.

On Monday, Shetty tried to stamp out the controversy.

"I understand this is his culture, not ours. But this was not such a big thing or so obscene for people to overreact in such manner," she told the Press Trust of India news agency.

"I understand people's sentiments, but I don't want a foreigner to take bad memories from here," PTI quoted her as saying.

The spokesman for Hindu nationalist party Bharatiya Janata Party condemned the kiss.

"Such a public display is not part of Indian tradition," said Prakash Javadekar, according to PTI.

Shetty, already well-known in India, became an international star after her appearance on the British reality show "Celebrity Big Brother"  another controversial public appearance. A fellow contestant, Jade Goody, sparked international headlines by making allegedly racist comments to Shetty. Mobs took to the streets of India to denounce Goody, and Shetty went on to win the competition.

Gere's screen credits include "Chicago," "Pretty Woman" and "An Officer and a Gentleman."
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070416/ap_en_mo/people_gere_kiss_protests


----------



## Puddles

as if you dog munchers are any better


----------



## Dirt McGirt

Macaca said:


> as if you dog munchers are any better


So you have no thoughts on how uncivilized and backwards the elephant jockey civilization is? No opinions on Richard Gere? All you can do is resort to name calling as usual, eh Macaca. Figures.


----------



## akiboy

*


Dirt McGirt said:



			What do you expect from a group of uncivilized elephant jockeys who still worship cows?  

[/url]
		
Click to expand...

*

What the hell did you say? Uncivilized elephant jockeys eh? You think we Indians are backward and worshipping cows makes us ancient does it? Now listen here you piece of shit..You might not give a damn about religion..i dont think you must be even going to Church. Indians are firstly not backward..otherwise we wouldnt have found out the number system or Chess. If we were backward we wouldnt be running 4 out of 10 Silicon Valley startups nor would we be the richest immigrant class in the U.S with nearly 200,000 millionaires. Our film industry wouldnt be overshadowing Hollywood if we were backward nor would have the second largest pool of scientists and engineers in the world...And did you know that the worlds first university was established in India ? Or did you know that apart from U.S and Japan India is the only country to have built a super computer indigenously.

There are so many things you do not know about india..Just because we respect our culture and religion idiots like you call us uncivilized.  Dont ever call Indians uncivilized...We dont go about dancing half naked and smoking pot and screwing ladies like *some* Hollywood actors!


PS:- I forgot..The demonstartions were held by a Hindu fanatic group.well what do you expect from religious fantics like the SHiv Sena(A Hindu religious cult)..There are fanatics in every reiligion..islam , Christianity , Buddhism..you name it.


----------



## Dirt McGirt

akiboy said:


> What the hell did you say? Uncivilized elephant jockeys eh? You think we Indians are backward and worshipping cows makes us ancient does it? Now listen here you piece of shit..You might not give a damn about religion..i dont think you must be even going to Church. Indians are firstly not backward..otherwise we wouldnt have found out the number system or Chess. If we were backward we wouldnt be running 4 out of 10 Silicon Valley startups nor would we be the richest immigrant class in the U.S with nearly 200,000 millionaires. Our film industry wouldnt be overshadowing Hollywood if we were backward nor would have the second largest pool of scientists and engineers in the world...And did you know that the worlds first university was established in India ? Or did you know that apart from U.S and Japan India is the only country to have built a super computer indigenously.
> 
> There are so many things you do not know about india..Just because we respect our culture and religion idiots like you call us uncivilized.  Dont ever call Indians uncivilized...We dont go about dancing half naked and smoking pot and screwing ladies like *some* Hollywood actors!
> 
> 
> PS:- I forgot..The demonstartions were held by a Hindu fanatic group.well what do you expect from religious fantics like the SHiv Sena(A Hindu religious cult)..There are fanatics in every reiligion..islam , Christianity , Buddhism..you name it.


Relax shithead. This was an inside joke between me and Puddles.




Now go back to making slurpees.


----------



## Gunny

akiboy said:


> What the hell did you say? Uncivilized elephant jockeys eh? You think we Indians are backward and worshipping cows makes us ancient does it? Now listen here you piece of shit..You might not give a damn about religion..i dont think you must be even going to Church. Indians are firstly not backward..otherwise we wouldnt have found out the number system or Chess. If we were backward we wouldnt be running 4 out of 10 Silicon Valley startups nor would we be the richest immigrant class in the U.S with nearly 200,000 millionaires. Our film industry wouldnt be overshadowing Hollywood if we were backward nor would have the second largest pool of scientists and engineers in the world...And did you know that the worlds first university was established in India ? Or did you know that apart from U.S and Japan India is the only country to have built a super computer indigenously.
> 
> There are so many things you do not know about india..Just because we respect our culture and religion idiots like you call us uncivilized.  Dont ever call Indians uncivilized...We dont go about dancing half naked and smoking pot and screwing ladies like *some* Hollywood actors!
> 
> 
> PS:- I forgot..The demonstartions were held by a Hindu fanatic group.well what do you expect from religious fantics like the SHiv Sena(A Hindu religious cult)..There are fanatics in every reiligion..islam , Christianity , Buddhism..you name it.



Well, your food stinks and it makes you stink ... don't know about the elephant-jockey thing though.

You got one?


----------



## Dirt McGirt

GunnyL said:


> don't know about the elephant-jockey thing though.


Are you kidding me Gunny? The #1 program on Indian TV is Pimp My Ride: Mumbai Style.










Oh snap, yo ride is whack, let's pimp it....













Yo, that shitz da Bombay!!


----------



## Puddles

Dirt McGirt said:


> Are you kidding me Gunny? The #1 program on Indian TV is Pimp My Ride: Mumbai Style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap, yo ride is whack, let's pimp it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, that shitz da Bombay!!



Stealing material from Aaron...how low can one go


----------



## Gunny

Dirt McGirt said:


> Are you kidding me Gunny? The #1 program on Indian TV is Pimp My Ride: Mumbai Style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap, yo ride is whack, let's pimp it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, that shitz da Bombay!!



I prefer the practicality of the pickup truck model at the top.  The Euro-racer at the bottom is a bit too flashy for me.


----------



## Dirt McGirt

Puddles said:


> Stealing material from Aaron...how low can one go


Nope, I'm just recycling my old material.  

Why did Puddles register with the Republican party?

Because she thought they were AAA.


----------



## Gunny

Dirt McGirt said:


> Nope, I'm just recycling my old material.
> 
> Why did Puddles register with the Republican party?
> 
> Because she thought they were AAA.



Do they come fix her ride when it has a flat?


----------



## roomy

Shilpa Shetty came to GB and appeared in celebrity big brother, the media had a field day with all the allegations of racism, she of course thrived on the attention and looks as if she still is.How come it always ends up that the white westerner is to blame for not understanding the culture of the poor misunderstood Asians who only seem to be able to get their point across by burning effigies of the dumb fucking infidel in this case Richard Gere.And if it is so fucking great over there why the hell are there so fucking many of you here? there isn't exactly a big fucking queue here in Britain waiting to go to India.Tell your people to start looking after their children for crying out loud, millions starving and disposessed, hell you even sell them to the highest bidder.If you wish to defend the indefensible you should ready yourself for the shitstorm.


----------



## akiboy

*


GunnyL said:



			Well, your food stinks and it makes you stink ... don't know about the elephant-jockey thing though.

You got one?

Click to expand...

*


Well..well..our food stinks eh? So then you guys are the ones licking your fingers and burping out loud after "a plate of CHicken Tikka in that nice Indian eatery" and then say that indian food stinks???? I have never seen a hypocrite like you.


----------



## akiboy

*


roomy said:



			Shilpa Shetty came to GB and appeared in celebrity big brother, the media had a field day with all the allegations of racism, she of course thrived on the attention and looks as if she still is.How come it always ends up that the white westerner is to blame for not understanding the culture of the poor misunderstood Asians who only seem to be able to get their point across by burning effigies of the dumb fucking infidel in this case Richard Gere.And if it is so fucking great over there why the hell are there so fucking many of you here? there isn't exactly a big fucking queue here in Britain waiting to go to India.Tell your people to start looking after their children for crying out loud, millions starving and disposessed, hell you even sell them to the highest bidder.If you wish to defend the indefensible you should ready yourself for the shitstorm.
		
Click to expand...

*

First of all I wasen't defending anyone..I was pointing out to DIrt Mc Girt that he has a very wrong picture of India. I agree India  has its faults...But calling us uncivilized and poking fun at our worship of cows shows the narrowness of your minds. And as I said earlier it was a Hindu religious cult which started the protests against Richard Gere. You think the majority of the people in the major cities give a damn?? Yes , we are conservative..But whats the harm in that ? We do not like going against culture and religion ? ANything wrong in that? I say again..India is one of the most friendliest places in the earth..especially for the Western world. We embraced the Portuguese , the Spanish , the British only to be conquered by them. Still , we have forgiven and forgotten. And please do remember that Indians dont regard Americans or for that matter any Westerner as"infidels".We arent Saudi Arabia or China(who surprisingly look down upon AMericans) The fact that thousands of AMericans are allowed to visit Indian temples and religious places shows that we never differentiate between skin or religion. Yes , we do have communal cock ups but then after a few days of fighting and shouting insults we settle down.


----------



## roomy

akiboy said:


> First of all I wasen't defending anyone..I was pointing out to DIrt Mc Girt that he has a very wrong picture of India. I agree India  has its faults...But calling us uncivilized and poking fun at our worship of cows shows the narrowness of your minds. And as I said earlier it was a Hindu religious cult which started the protests against Richard Gere. You think the majority of the people in the major cities give a damn?? Yes , we are conservative..But whats the harm in that ? We do not like going against culture and religion ? ANything wrong in that? I say again..India is one of the most friendliest places in the earth..especially for the Western world. We embraced the Portuguese , the Spanish , the British only to be conquered by them. Still , we have forgiven and forgotten. And please do remember that Indians dont regard Americans or for that matter any Westerner as"infidels".We arent Saudi Arabia or China(who surprisingly look down upon AMericans) The fact that thousands of AMericans are allowed to visit Indian temples and religious places shows that we never differentiate between skin or religion. Yes , we do have communal cock ups but then after a few days of fighting and shouting insults we settle down.




Well.........thats alright then.


----------



## hjmick

I like cows.


----------



## Gunny

akiboy said:


> Well..well..our food stinks eh? So then you guys are the ones licking your fingers and burping out loud after "a plate of CHicken Tikka in that nice Indian eatery" and then say that indian food stinks???? I have never seen a hypocrite like you.



How am I hypocrite?  I said the food stinks.  Somehow you read into that I eat it?   

I wouldn't touch the crap.  If you like it, YOU eat it.  Never said you couldn't.  Unlike you, I wouldn't presume to tell you what you can like or eat and take personal offense if you don't mirror my tastes.

Goober.


----------



## Gunny

akiboy said:


> First of all I wasen't defending anyone..I was pointing out to DIrt Mc Girt that he has a very wrong picture of India. I agree India  has its faults...But calling us uncivilized *and poking fun at our worship of cows shows the narrowness of your minds.* And as I said earlier it was a Hindu religious cult which started the protests against Richard Gere. You think the majority of the people in the major cities give a damn?? Yes , we are conservative..But whats the harm in that ? We do not like going against culture and religion ? ANything wrong in that? I say again..India is one of the most friendliest places in the earth..especially for the Western world. We embraced the Portuguese , the Spanish , the British only to be conquered by them. Still , we have forgiven and forgotten. And please do remember that Indians dont regard Americans or for that matter any Westerner as"infidels".We arent Saudi Arabia or China(who surprisingly look down upon AMericans) The fact that thousands of AMericans are allowed to visit Indian temples and religious places shows that we never differentiate between skin or religion. Yes , we do have communal cock ups but then after a few days of fighting and shouting insults we settle down.



Yeah, now contrast this post against your last and reevaluate who you think has the narrow mind.

Most parts of that cow belong on my grill or in the smoker.


----------



## Dirt McGirt

akiboy said:


> First of all I wasen't defending anyone..I was pointing out to DIrt Mc Girt that he has a very wrong picture of India.



LOL. Lighten up buddy. It was banter between me and Puddles. We've been doing this for years.


----------



## hjmick

Dirt McGirt said:


> LOL. Lighten up buddy. It was banter between me and Puddles. We've been doing this for years.



I can vouch for that.


----------



## Gunny

Dirt McGirt said:


> LOL. Lighten up buddy. It was banter between me and Puddles. We've been doing this for years.



Poking fun is not allowed.  Obviously some re-education via electro shock therapy is in order for you. 

So how much does the sport utility elephant model run for?


----------



## hjmick

GunnyL said:


> So how much does the sport utility elephant model run for?



Peanuts.


----------



## Dirt McGirt

GunnyL said:


> Most parts of that cow belong on my grill or in the smoker.


And a Mexican would argue that *all* parts of that cow belong on a grill or in the smoker.


----------



## Dirt McGirt

GunnyL said:


> So how much does the sport utility elephant model run for?


Puddles is an environmentally conscience liberal. She wouldn't be caught dead riding in an SUE. Scientists are still studying the effects of green house emissions from massive peanut consumption. Puddles takes the train to work instead...


----------



## Dirt McGirt

hjmick said:


> I can vouch for that.


 

I'm glad she's here. I didn't want all of my Canaduh and India material to go to waste. What's a few "Koreans eat dog" and "small penis" jokes in return?


----------



## Gunny

hjmick said:


> Peanuts.



Damn ... if I had a peanut tree, I'd be in there!


----------



## Gunny

Dirt McGirt said:


> And a Mexican would argue that *all* parts of that *goat* belong on a grill or in the smoker.



I fixed that for you.


----------



## Gunny

Dirt McGirt said:


> Puddles is an environmentally conscience liberal. She wouldn't be caught dead riding in an SUE. Scientists are still studying the effects of green house emissions from massive peanut consumption. Puddles takes the train to work instead...



They still pull trains with elephants in Canaduh?  Someobdy needs to send them a pic of the Stanley Steamer.


----------



## Dirt McGirt

GunnyL said:


> They still pull trains with elephants in Canaduh?  Someobdy needs to send them a pic of the Stanley Steamer.


LOL. No. To an Indian like Puddles, a baby elephant is called a mini, an elephant is a taxi, and elephants traveling trunk-in-tail are called trains. Dumbo was actually a documentary of the first Indian airplane.





This is a picture of a Dumbo 747.


----------



## Gunny

Dirt McGirt said:


> LOL. No. To an Indian like Puddles, a baby elephant is called a mini, an elephant is a taxi, and elephants traveling trunk-in-tail are called trains. Dumbo was actually a documentary of the first Indian airplane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of a Dumbo 747.



So anyone invading India will have to be wary of flocks of dumbo's huh?  One can only assume they are armed with snout-fired peanuts ......


----------

